# Casper's Waiting Thread!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Casper is a Nigerian mix bred to our Unregistered Nigerian buck Gizmo. I'm pretty sure Casper has some Kiko in her, maybe even some fainter. We will probably be selling her after this kidding because we don't know her mix. And she isn't the most friendly..... She is one of the only non friendly goats we have lol.. she's a great milker. Her FF she had a single buckling and was milking 3 cups at each milking two times a day. I will be pulling her babies to bottle feed them and use her milk. After she's dry we will maybe sell her then.

This is her 2F and she is due Feb-8-22!

Pics from the 3rd

























Bad udder pic from end of last month..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This is Gizmo. The buck she is bred to


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww she’s cute! I can’t wait to see what they end up having together


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Awww she’s cute! I can’t wait to see what they end up having together


Thanks! Me too!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Can't wait to see babies.


Me either!😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well that opens up to alot of different coat patterns with all those breeds involved! That will be interesting to see what she has!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well that opens up to alot of different coat patterns with all those breeds involved! That will be interesting to see what she has!


It does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I tried to see if I could feel Casper's babies and she was having non of it lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from this morning


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh she looks bigger!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Ooh she looks bigger!


Glad I'm not the only one thinking that!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

..... She's definitely getting bigger. Twin doelings? Lol. Tomorrow is exactly one month till her due date!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I say twins.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I say twins.


That'd be great LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What ever they are, I pray they are healthy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What ever they are, I pray they are healthy!


AMEN to that!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I gunna have to guess all three are having twins, but then again I’ll probably be totally wrong!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I gunna have to guess all three are having twins, but then again I’ll probably be totally wrong!


Hey! I'd take twins from all 3!!!🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Guys!!!!!!!!!!! I FOR THE FIRST TIME, felt Casper's baby!!!! It's not as active so it was hard to find, but! After I bumped her belly the Lil thing woke up and started moving around!! I'm pretty sure though it's just one, But feeling for babies has never been accurate anyway lol...

Picies from this morning! Also, her udder has started to get a Lil bigger. I know it's hard to see, so I'll shave it soon! Maybe next week!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt that fun? So glad you felt that!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt that fun? So glad you felt that!


It is! And me too. I was starting to wonder if she was even pregnant. I got my answer lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I always love feeling the babies kick - it's so amazing! 😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I always love feeling the babies kick - it's so amazing! 😄


It is!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

It is so funny being able to feel new life from the outside!🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> It is so funny being able to feel new life from the outside!🥰


I know right? It's just like, I cant wait to meet you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, love feeling baby movement.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, love feeling baby movement.


It's very satisfying, no?😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh how exciting! I’ve never been able to feel a baby move in ours. Tried multiple times, but never could feel any. How do you do yours?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh how exciting! I’ve never been able to feel a baby move in ours. Tried multiple times, but never could feel any. How do you do yours?


Feel right in front of the fore udder. You can actually feel them at two months but it's VERY hard, as you are trying to find what feels like large beans lol.. When they turn 4 months you can easily feel the kid. It will be in the bottom of their belly in front of the udder. You bump mom's belly to wake up baby, when baby is awake you will feel it kicking around and moving. You have to press firmly and hold the stomach in to feel the movements. It's easy once you've done it lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh how exciting! I’ve never been able to feel a baby move in ours. Tried multiple times, but never could feel any. How do you do yours?


Look on Scarletts waiting thread and you will see a pic of her side with my hand in front of her udder. I was feeling her kid when I took that pic.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ah ok makes sense! I’ll definitely try it next time we have kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Ah ok makes sense! I’ll definitely try it next time we have kids!


You need to! It's so, so satisfying to feel life unborn!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh how exciting! I’ve never been able to feel a baby move in ours. Tried multiple times, but never could feel any. How do you do yours?


I was able to feel Tilly's kids when she was 100 days along. I feel right in front of their fore udder too, but more on the right side. Hopefully, the next time you have a pregnant doe, you'll be able to feel some little kid kicks! 😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Miss Casper! I got these earlier today


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I see an udder bump! Is she scrunched up in that bird's eye pic or is she really that big?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She s very colourful and pretty!
So exciting to feel the baby! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do I hear a story time calling my name? Yes I do!

So, when we got Casper back in July, she had kidded two-three days before we got her. The people bred her to a HUGE Alpine buck thinking she would have an easy birth.... Casper is the size of a Nigerian, Just with longer legs. Therefore she appears a lot bigger then she actually is. Long story short, she went into labor and two hours of pushing the women did nothing. She didn't go in until after two hours had passed. The kid (it was a buckling) had it's head coming but legs back. It's head was so big that it just couldn't come out on its own, and had already been there for TWO hours of pushing and nothing happening.... She FINALLY went in and got the kid out. Well, the kid made it out alive but didn't last long. So, he unfortunately passed. Casper was left with a broken heart and you could tell she was in pain. We got her because the lady didn't know what to do for her. so, me being me I felt bad for Casper and brought her home. The lady had tried to brake her to the stand but wasn't consistent enough. So I got her home, and milked her with no problem off the stand, all I did is put her on a four foot leash and sit on the grond. She never kicked at all and was awesome! She missed her baby so much that she wouldn't even eat her food. All she wanted to do is lick my hand and make mama noises....... A month later I decided to go ahead and dry her up so she would have months off to just be to herself and enjoy life. Everytime we would bring in a baby goat, she always tried to mother it.... Licking it, talking to it, etc. Even came back into milk to feed one. Which I didn't let her do because I needed her dry. So, now that Sparrow has a baby, she watches it walk around and calls to it...... She misses her baby so bad guys🥺. I know she misses hers so, so much. She had such a bad birth that her hips pop sometimes and she has a funky walk in her back legs since her birth. I wonder how she'll act to seeing her new babies in Feb🤔.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hopefully this time round things will go definitely. She is bred to our Unregistered Nigerian buck Gizmo. So the baby will not be as big as an Alpine kid.. I'm pretty sure she's only got 1 again, which is fine. I'd like two but whatever she has I just hope it's healthy. Gizmo is the hardest Goat ever and I've only had to worm him once since we got him in April 2020. What helped Casper not be depressed is when I was milking her, is make baby goat noises. She loved it! She always talked to me and would let down ALL her milk. She's an amazing milker and THIS time she is trained to the stand. Either know she is the scardest goat ever I let her out of the pen and she jumps up there with me not even having to touch her. Because of Casper being so scared I will be bottle feeding her baby/babies but this time I'm keeping her in milk till next breeding season, if I can. Her production didn't fall at all last time, I just decided she had a very rough time so I wanted her to be to herself for awhile.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, poor Casper. Sounds like you did a good thing intervening for her. 🥰 I hope all goes well with her birth this time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a pretty girl. Looking good!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you are going to bottle feed, will she still have her kid(s)?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> If you are going to bottle feed, will she still have her kid(s)?


She will still see them untill I sell them yes😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww, poor Casper. Sounds like you did a good thing intervening for her. 🥰 I hope all goes well with her birth this time!


I hope all goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, Casper is finally starting to _seriously _start an udder. In the past two days it has grown some, and her belly is looking quite round.

Pics from a couple days ago. 15 more days to go! I'll shave her udder one week out from her due date and give her a birthing trim.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She's looking a lot plumper than she did before. Maybe she does have two hidden in there. 🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> She's looking a lot plumper than she did before. Maybe she does have two hidden in there. 🤔


Haha! That's be GREAT!🤩🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm sticking with my twins guess.

I did guess twins right?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'm sticking with my twins guess.
> 
> I did guess twins right?


I guess lol? I'd have to go back and look


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Pretty sure I guessed twins 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I say twins.


Yes you Did guess twins!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes you Did guess twins!


Yay! I can't believe I remembered I guessed that. Half the time I can't remember my guesses for my own girls


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! I can't believe I remembered I guessed that. Half the time I can't remember my guesses for my own girls


Congrats, you remembered something! LOL. Jk😆😆😆😆🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats, you remembered something! LOL. Jk😆😆😆😆🤣


Thank you, thank you (bows)... It doesn't happen very often 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Thank you, thank you (bows)... It doesn't happen very often 😆


Oh lord, as my dad would say, he would forget his butt cheeks if they weren't attached LOL


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s looking good!  I believe I guessed twins as well. Hopefully that’s not part of the doe code. Where everyone guesses a certain number so she has a different number.  Though I guess if that made her have triples that wouldn’t be too bad….


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s looking good!  I believe I guessed twins as well. Hopefully that’s not part of the doe code. Where everyone guesses a certain number so she has a different number.  Though I guess if that made her have triples that wouldn’t be too bad….


Owww I'd take trips🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from today. I know we are in the final stretch, so why has she waited until now to grow her belly? She's huge now!!! Idk what to think lol
I'm gonna shave her udder tomorrow so we can watch it grow. Got to feel baby today so yay lol


























Daisy photo bombing....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Just making sure to keep you on your toes😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt it FUN🤪?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well Casper's up next!! Only 14 more days till Casper's due date! I haven't shaved her udder yet but I'm hoping to later when my mom is back so she can look after all the babies in our house (Annies bucklings, Sparrows doeling and our house dog).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm thinking two as well for her. I'll get pics later when I get time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welp. We finally got our hair cut Lol! You can see that her udder is justttt starting to fill a little. I know, I botched the hair cut..... My shaver wasn't working.....
Only like 12-14 more days to go!... Can't remember how many days exactly...it's 2:46am and I'm exhausted. Just thought I'd post since I had to get up and feed the babies.

Look at that low belly lol
























How come this angle makes it look like she don't got a belly? Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lookin’ good! I love her two-tone udder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so cute! This isvwhen the excitement starts😳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Lookin’ good! I love her two-tone udder.


LoL, you shoulda seen it in milk! It was adorable LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww so cute! This isvwhen the excitement starts😳


Yes it is!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics of Casper today. She is a moany, angry women lol. She is starting to fill a little more. I've been getting her and Scarlett on the stand every day to let them have some grain. She's got a big ol belly lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I'm pretty sure we're in early labor...... Yay, two does at once lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That should be exciting!
Hope all goes well!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck with both of your girls!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That should be exciting!
> Hope all goes well!





Rancho Draco said:


> Good luck with both of your girls!


Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows it going? Are they all here yet?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Anxiously waiting good news!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hows it going? Are they all here yet?


No babies yet (thank goodness). I'm pretty sure we won't have any babies til tomorrow. Which is fine by me because I have been in pain all day from almost breaking my left shin a few days ago and lake of sleep. I'm gonna do checks on them later. Just got back to the house from the goat pen and everything is good. Just a couple of miserable wemons lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness. Get some rest while you can. I do hope your leg is ok. Take care of yourself!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope your leg feels better after some rest! Here's hoping they hold out until then!🤞


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gosh I know how that feels. I was splitting wood this summer and slammed a log into my shin. I thought for sure I broke it. Luckily I just ended up with a huge knot for a few weeks. Get better soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My goodness. Get some rest while you can. I do hope your leg is ok. Take care of yourself!





MellonFriend said:


> I hope your leg feels better after some rest! Here's hoping they hold out until then!🤞





Rancho Draco said:


> Gosh I know how that feels. I was splitting wood this summer and slammed a log into my shin. I thought for sure I broke it. Luckily I just ended up with a huge knot for a few weeks. Get better soon!


Thanks y'all..... This was it a few days ago. It's only gotten worse since then😅
The side is really swollen now. And, where I almost ripped a ligament in my foot/bottom of leg a couple years ago is now starting to hurt again, too..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm knows all about it .......


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's nasty. What, you try to get rid of the leg or something? I feel like @Dandy Hill Farm gets let in on all the rumors and secrets before the rest of us 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> That's nasty. What, you try to get rid of the leg or something? I feel like @Dandy Hill Farm gets let in on all the rumors and secrets before the rest of us 😂


Well I wasn't exactly trying lol... And yep, she does lol. We talk all the time, so, everyday LOL. She knows all of the secrets I will soon tell y'all, all 4 of the secrets 😁.

But yeah I was moving some feed bags in the back of the suburban and it had started to snow and my foot slipped and my shin hit the bumper, and bottom of my knee hit the ball..... My right foot (the one I almost ripped a lig) hit the ground bending in a B A D angle....... So, I'm all messed up now.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah. Done that before. Ouch. I don't think I've ever gotten both legs at once though. The worst part is trying to act cool afterwords like nothing happened even though you just want to roll around on the ground in pain.

4 of em! I feel like this deserves a pouty child emoji but I don't have one lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie, I cringed reading what happened to your leg.  I’ve done the same thing but not nearly as bad. Praying it heals up quick.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And 4 secrets! I agree with Rancho Draco. We need a pouting emoji.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yeah. Done that before. Ouch. I don't think I've ever gotten both legs at once though. The worst part is trying to act cool afterwords like nothing happened even though you just want to roll around on the ground in pain.
> 
> 4 of em! I feel like this deserves a pouty child emoji but I don't have one lol


Yep, I was histrical about it lol. The wind was up so no one even heard me scream in agony 😆.

Yep, 4!! Now I need that emoji lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Lil Boogie, I cringed reading what happened to your leg.  I’ve done the same thing but not nearly as bad. Praying it heals up quick.


Thank you new friend ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> And 4 secrets! I agree with Rancho Draco. We need a pouting emoji.


Lol, y'all will know very, very soon😉. Quite possibly even tomorrow soon😉😉😉, but I make no promises LOL


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yikes! I hope your leg feels better. That looks rough!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness that's is a cringeworthy story and photo! Eesh I hate getting hurt. Just makes our jobs all the more physically challenging. I hope it heals quickly for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You might want to ice that old injury. To keep it from hurting so.much. Arnica or wild yam will help pull the color out of the bruise and make it more comfy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch, I am sorry you were hurt.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I feel like @Dandy Hill Farm gets let in on all the rumors and secrets before the rest of us 😂


We're practically partners in crime. 😁 With the "crime" being we tell each other "things" before we let you all know. Hehehe. 🧐😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

@Goatastic43 We've been conspired against! Can't even trust the GSS these days...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yikes! I hope your leg feels better. That looks rough!





toth boer goats said:


> Ouch, I am sorry you were hurt.





Moers kiko boars said:


> You might want to ice that old injury. To keep it from hurting so.much. Arnica or wild yam will help pull the color out of the bruise and make it more comfy.





MellonFriend said:


> Goodness that's is a cringeworthy story and photo! Eesh I hate getting hurt. Just makes our jobs all the more physically challenging. I hope it heals quickly for you!


Thanks y'all.. and thanks Moers, didnt know that.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Gah! Came over here from Scarlett’s thread to see if there’s any news on this one. You’re killing us with this suspense!

Also, ouch! Your poor leg! Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She's enjoying watching all of us on the edge of our seats with suspense. She's going to milk it for all its worth lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> She's going to milk it for all its worth lol


Haha. "Milk it".


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No babies here either unfortunately.... Ligs are very soft and she had a little goo on her tail this morning.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> @Goatastic43 We've been conspired against! Can't even trust the GSS these days...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your leg. Rest with some ice when you get a chance! I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to hear about your leg. Rest with some ice when you get a chance! I hope it feels better soon.


Thanks you❤


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How's Casper coming along tonight?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> How's Casper coming along tonight?


Oh she's great. Cleaning up her baby!!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh she's great. Cleaning up her baby!!!


Yayyy!!!!!!! What did she have??? Did everything go okay??


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! That happened fast! How are they?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I'm glad she didn't keep you up all night. Is she done after just the one?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Yayyy!!!!!!! What did she have??? Did everything go okay??





Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! That happened fast! How are they?





Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! I'm glad she didn't keep you up all night. Is she done after just the one?


It was rough, but everone is doing great! She had a HUGE single buckling. Both are doing great. Im about to post pic of him and Scarletts babies on her thread.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just realized I didn’t guess how many for Scarlett!  I have too many to keep with.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I just looked back at the pictures, I would have guessed twins for her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I just looked back at the pictures, I would have guessed twins for her.





KY Goat Girl said:


> Just realized I didn’t guess how many for Scarlett!  I have too many to keep with.


You mean Casper?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh yes! Oops! I’m so used to talking about Scarlett.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

picies!
ill get more tomorrow, for now, ima try to get some rest... He is Gizmos mini me!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Look how big he is @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Mini me! 

He has a dragon on his side 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Mini me!
> 
> He has a dragon on his side 😍


He is a mini me, isnt he?!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!!  He adorable! He sure is a mini me!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!!  He adorable! He sure is a mini me!


We're about to go check on him. I'll. Give an update when we're back 🙂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awwww I just love his coloring!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Awwww I just love his coloring!


LOl, he has his mamas floppy ears lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> What a cutie!!! Congrats!


Thx!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations to you and Casper!!
He sure is a big cutie!!! 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, cute boy! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Aww! Congratulations to you and Casper!!
> He sure is a big cutie!!! 🥰





GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, cute boy! Congrats!


Thank yall


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! He is very handsome - just like his daddy. 😉😘 He does look big! Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love his pink mouth. 😋 Also I think Rancho Draco is right, that totally looks like a dragon on his right side. He is so handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! He is very handsome - just like his daddy. 😉😘 He does look big! Do you know how much he weighs?


I have to weigh him today. I'll let ya know when I do!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love his pink mouth. 😋 Also I think Rancho Draco is right, that totally looks like a dragon on his right side. He is so handsome!


If y'all say so LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics and no hes not her baby lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's very striking!! I also love his symmetrical face. 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He's very striking!! I also love his symmetrical face. 😊


I already have someone gonna come look at him! I'm hoping they'll like him enough to put down a deposit down!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie!! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cutie! He didn't look giant until he was next to that little doeling! 😱


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

His ears!  Cuteness overload! 

Wow, Scarlett went from wanting nothing to do with her kids to feeding one that’s not even hers.  She might make an awesome foster mama in the future!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

For just in case.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s crazy she rejected her own kid, but accepted him! She needs to make her mind up! He looks huge under her! So cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He looks like a little cow! And oh man, Scarlett... Giving your momma all sorts of drama with your own kids and then turn around and your like "I'll take however many you've got for me". 🙃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> His ears!  Cuteness overload!
> 
> Wow, Scarlett went from wanting nothing to do with her kids to feeding one that’s not even hers.  She might make an awesome foster mama in the future!


Scarlett? Nope but Sparrow? Yes! She literally trys to steal ALL the kids! It's crazy!! She'll let anyone nurse... Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a GREAT doe to have. One that feeds everyone. They keep the herd alive, hang onto her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats a GREAT doe to have. One that feeds everyone. They keep the herd alive, hang onto her!


Lol, she one of my girls I've had the longest, her Sparrow and Cupcake are my foundation.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are the kids and moms all doing, @Lil Boogie ?
I imagine you quite busy these days!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How are the kids and moms all doing, @Lil Boogie ?
> I imagine you quite busy these days!!





toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


All mom's and babies are doing great. All the kids are on their bottles perfectly without any issues 🙂. Me on the other hand, not doing too hot......... Me, my dad and one of my brothers has Covid😞..


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ah dang it! So sorry to hear you guys have Covid! I hope you feel better very soon!
Good to hear the moms and kids are all good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Ah dang it! So sorry to hear you guys have Covid! I hope you feel better very soon!
> Good to hear the moms and kids are all good.


Thanks.... I've really been goin through it.. my brother and dad are pretty much hardly even sick.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You poor girl. That’s awful.
I hope the baby goats can cheer you at least a little bit.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> You poor girl. That’s awful.
> I hope the baby goats can cheer you at least a little bit.


They help but it's no fun looking at them when you can't even play with them... It makes me sad..🙁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ah man! Sorry to hear you have covid! That’s rough! Praying for you, your dad, and your brother to get over it quickly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Take your meds & get some rest. The little ones will still be waiting for you when you feel better. The more you rest the sooner you will get over this junk!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ah man! Sorry to hear you have covid! That’s rough! Praying for you, your dad, and your brother to get over it quickly.


Thanks girl.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Take your meds & get some rest. The little ones will still be waiting for you when you feel better. The more you rest the sooner you will get over this junk!


Thanks.. I've been taking wayyyy to much stuff, or at least it feels like it haha


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay I'm late


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Yay I'm late


Yep lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So sorry you and your household are sick!! Praying you all recover well and get back to snuggling those sweet babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, being ill is so hard when kidding season is here.
Get as much rest as you can. 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> So sorry you and your household are sick!! Praying you all recover well and get back to snuggling those sweet babies!!


Thanks. Right now we really can't hold the babies a bunch because of them being able to catch Covid..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh dear, being ill is so hard when kidding season is here.
> Get as much rest as you can. 🙏


Thanks, I'll try♥


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

One- baby has a name, Cash!!! 

Two- he will be leaving to his new home Friday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome 🤩


----------

